# Halstead Air Raid Shelters Safe for Now



## FFerret (Jan 24, 2013)

Visited Feb 12 with Outkast, and as he mentioned in his report Tescos wanted to develop the site:

Link to report: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21349#.UQEID2ea-So

You may be interested to learn that Tescos have had their planning permission rejected at this time but no doubt they will appeal:icon_evil. Below is a copy of the email I received advising of the application refusel.

_Dear Friends,

Just to say a big thank you to all for your unanimous support. We did it! .Application number 12/01375, 12/01374 & 12/01405 for a Tesco in Halstead was refused.

One councillor said it was the largest collection of objection letters from organizations and public that he had ever seen,

It was clear there was opposition on many grounds:

Tesco were found to be lacking in its ability to carry out any biodiversity checks – they only looked for bats in daylight hours!

They did not include any lighting structures in their plans, which would have been eight metres high and would have a significant impact on neighbouring properties. 

The highways department found they had not taken heed of previous recommendations and access to the store totally inadequate. 

And… importantly… another supermarket was deemed not a good enough reason for the removal of the historic Air Raid Shelters. 

Halstead Gazette were in attendance to capture the jubilant reaction.

We now have to watch in case Tesco decided to appeal – but they’re in for a fight if they do. The strength in numbers of those opposed to the plans means they’re unlikely to get very far.

Thank you again for your tremendous support. It just goes to show that together we can make a difference.

A very big thank you once again!

Alison

_

I will keep you advised of developments.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jan 24, 2013)

Excellent news. Well done! Many thanks for the update.


----------



## chris (Jan 24, 2013)

FFerret said:


> Visited Feb 12 with Outkast and Chris , and as he mentioned in his report Tescos wanted to develop the site:
> 
> Link to report: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21349#.UQEID2ea-So
> 
> ...



Nice one Dave


----------

